# Research Question



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I need to do a research project for an access course I am doing to hopefully enable me to get on a degree course and become a Nurse   

The research project has to link to the degree course, I was hoping to do something on Fertility I need to show aspects of primary and secondary data. Its 4000 words so nothing too broad and too narrow but am stumped for a question!

Can anybody help me think of a question 

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Anyone


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Saila - are there any specific aspects of fertility that you're interested in? The big themes that tend to get discussed quite a bit are fertility and stress, fertility and treatment in the UK/going abroad, costs of fertility treatment, fertility and nutrition, fertility and alternative therapies (e.g. acupuncture, reflexology), immune treatments as part of IVF. Do any of these areas spark any interest? Given that you'd need to do some primary research, what topics would enable you to find a large enough audience to do the research in the first place?

Good luck!

Rose xx


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hiya,

I was thinking of something to do with immunes, recurrent miscarriage as there's so many different views on whether certain meds work, statistics, causes of recurrent miscarriage. You've got different consultants out there who believe in different things, which I'm sure you'd be able to find lots of papers on. 

A good example could be (as I'm guessing you have to organise the assignment into views for/against then your own evaluation and conclusion) the drs who are against progesterone support / steroids / etc. The tests that are offered for issues like NK Cells, the intrauterine chlamydia, that kind of thing. 

There should be lots of news paper articles available out there, journals, general articles in like the NMC pubs, medical research papers etc. If you need any help accessing journals give me a shout as I have access to quite a few, I can save them and send them on by email. 

Hope this helps. 

xx


----------

